# (Girls only) Bad Sex



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

tdmg said:


> Talk about brass insolence! (him, not you)
> 
> I know you might have liked him a lot, but if he dumped you for that, then that's his fault/loss.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I was hurt- and a little stunned- when he dumped me. I realised later that he had a huge but very fragile ego and probably felt that his manhood was challenged by my feedback.

But I agree- his loss, not mine :tongue:


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

slowriot said:


> i think you are right but what I was concerned for was that you might lose out on a lot of guys if you use that theory in real life. Plus you must admit its not very logical. you need more than one parameter to figure a guy out. Even if meant as an exaggeration.


Logic doesn't apply to relationships. Well, at least to most women.

Another thing (and this is something that most women won't admit) a guy needs to know how to kiss. If you kiss badly, the girl is likely to lose as much as 50-100% interest in you. It's not fair, but that's the way it goes.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Rouge said:


> a guy needs to know how to kiss. If you kiss badly, the girl is likely to lose as much as 50-100% interest in you. It's not fair, but that's the way it goes.


I guess I am safe then roud:


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

The horrors of bad kissing...


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> If they were self-centered I wouldn't be with them.
> Too rough I really wouldn't be with them.
> Maybe I'm naive but can't you work on most stuff?


yeah, pretty much all that.

I think a guy who is rough/insensitive/selfish in bed also carries that self-centeredness into his emotional relationships with women, so I would have avoided him from the start.

Most stuff I think you can work on, yup... although I'm learning as I get older that some things change and some things just don't, and sometimes there's things you can't change about yourself and a particular relational coupling just will not work out.



tdmg said:


> But if he's terrible in bed, and doesn't know it, part of the responsibility of the partner is to inform him. If she informs him, so that he knows he's terrible, then the blame lays on him. But until then, she shouldn't complain if he doesn't get any better.


True. 
Relationships are give and take, a negotiation.
You have to tell your partner what you need and want, and vice versa, and then see what you can make work.

Once in a while or depending on context, it's okay to keep mum; but this pervasive stoic "suck it up" mentality where a partner never shares their needs might seem positive but I think it's mostly done out of fear, to avoid potentially losing the relationship. I think that it's better to lose a mediocre relationship early, though, rather than avoid laying out what you need to be happy and be able to give fully.



Rouge said:


> Another thing (and this is something that most women won't admit) a guy needs to know how to kiss. If you kiss badly, the girl is likely to lose as much as 50-100% interest in you. It's not fair, but that's the way it goes.


mmmmm.... a good kisser makes my toes tingle. (and an excellent one makes my mind go black around the edges, but I should avoid thinking about that at work...!)

Yeah, kissing is mind-blowing, the sex just follows along in its wake... so a bad kisser? Ugh.

Still, if the guy is just inexperienced... wellllll, half the fun is practicing. 



Rouge said:


> tdmg, one of the guys I dated had PE. One day, I told him: "Sex with you is great but it'd be nicer if it's a bit longer." He dumped me via email the next day. True story I swear.


Via e-mail?!

Probably took him longer to shoot off the note than shoot off th.... well... eeeep, won't go there.

More seriously, yes it was probably a fragile spot for him and you sort of stumbled into it... but hey, it would have come out in other ways in the relationship too and it probably wouldn't have lasted anyway, so .... live and learn.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Working on and becoming better at sex until you hear your girlfriend utter the phrase "oh god, you're the best I've ever had" is quite an ego-booster ;D

What I'm trying to say is, I would want my girlfriend to tell me what she wants, because all I want in bed is to please her, simple as that.


PS. I lol'd at the guy who dumped you after you said you wanted the sex to last longer.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I guess it depends on HOW he is bad in bed. Like, if he sexually neglected me because he was not interested in me, placed negative value on my appearance, or forced me to have sex when I was emotionally distraught and incapable of feeling a deep connection, I would be wary. Any disrespect for my boundaries would not be tolerated. I couldn't go through that again. I have little tolerance for intentional sexual neglect or sexual abuse. But that should go without saying.

If it was just a matter of him not lasting very long, that would be fine. It actually makes oral sex less of an endurance test, and makes me feel validated. Likewise, penis size is irrelevant. I once had a boyfriend who could satisfy me with a penis no bigger than my thumb.

If he was selfish in bed, I'd probably just assume that he didn't know that what he was doing didn't cause mutual satisfaction, and I would make clear requests about things that might make the experience more stimulating without doing so in an accusatory way. Usually, being as physically sensitive as I am, this is not a problem. I am honest about what I like, honest when something isn't working for me, and do not fake my orgasms. All he would really need to do would be to gently touch my upper arms and lower back, and I would become fully receptive. It's really that easy. I plan to make certain compromises for his satisfaction and expect that a man who cared about me would be willing to do the same for mine. Like, if he liked rough doggy style with me crouched on my knees so he could pound into me hard and fast, I'd let him get his nut off that way even though I have never been capable of having an orgasm in that position. If I liked it with him on top, holding my wrists down and looking me directly in the eye, but he found the whole eye-contact thing distracting, or if I just wanted to feel his weight on top of me without any movement so I could feel us breathing together, but he found this non-stimulating, I suppose we could sort of take turns pleasing each other, and would both benefit from learning to make loving sacrifices for each other's pleasure. Even while doing things that were not physically pleasurable, each of us would have the emotional satisfaction of pleasing the other. 

If he was too rough, I would let him know, but I doubt it would be a problem unless he was actually enjoying causing me pain. I don't want to be with someone who wants to see me suffer, or who uses sex as a weapon to make me fear him. Otherwise, a bit of intensity is nice, as long as it isn't the only form of intimate expression he likes. 

Fetishism might be a turn off. I wouldn't want to be with someone who was obsessed with certain body parts, clothing, or other weird random objects. I want to be with someone who loves me and considers me sufficient without lusting after props. If he were a fetishist, I would always feel that he was not excited by me on a deep, personal level. Any degree of superficiality falls under this category. It is a form of sexual materialism.

If he had a dark perversion that was worse than mine, or incompatible with it, that would be a problem. For example, if he could only get excited by threesomes, infidelity, animals, children, torture, death, or anything I consider disturbing, it would probably be a dealbreaker. Some bondage is fun to play with because it encourages trust, and some dominance games can be exciting. He doesn't have to be a prude, but I don't want him to become bitter with me for my unwillingness to participate in things I consider immoral.

Pornography is a definite problem. See what I said about fetishism, add to it what I said about infidelity, and there you have it. Double dealbreaker. But if he is repentant and merely addicted, I would be willing to help him overcome. 

I don't care if he lacks basic skills, especially if it is from a lack of experience. Bad kissing... haha! The one I have now had never kissed a girl until I found him. His awkwardness melted my heart. I assume awkward sex would be the same, where I would find it cute and endearing.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd want somebody to tell me if I was bad. It would hurt but it would hurt more if they had been pretending that I was good and then turned around and told the truth. So I suppose I'd also be honest because that's what I'd want. But then again, I'm a virgin so maybe I'm being too idealistic :blushed:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> I'd want somebody to tell me if I was bad. It would hurt but it would hurt more if they had been pretending that I was good and then turned around and told the truth. So I suppose I'd also be honest because that's what I'd want. But then again, I'm a virgin so maybe I'm being too idealistic :blushed:



For some reason I doubt you would be bad. Probably the NFness.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> I'd want somebody to tell me if I was bad. It would hurt but it would hurt more if they had been pretending that I was good and then turned around and told the truth. So I suppose I'd also be honest because that's what I'd want. But then again, I'm a virgin so maybe I'm being too idealistic :blushed:


Most men would only find a woman to be "bad in bed" for one of these reasons:


The woman isn't attractive (and most men wouldn't want to have sex with a woman they aren't attracted to in the first place, so you should rule this out, unless the guy is a complete sicko in which case you should RUN AWAY!).
The woman doesn't want to do what the man wants (like give oral sex, letting him be on top, etc.).
The woman didn't orgasm (which most of the time is the man's fault anyway, but the man just isn't going to admit it).
I think this discussion has been going well so far . . . see Rouge, letting the boys come in isn't so bad, is it? :laughing:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

orrr the woman just is not in tune with emotions and doesn't go with the flow of things. If kissing means.....something systematic.....then you suck at kissing....and that's what a lot of people kiss like.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

Manny, I'd like to amend #3 a bit.

I think it's more generally "If the woman is visibly not enjoying the sex". If she's cold, just lies there, or is making faces/noises that indicate displeasure, it's not going to be pleasurable for "sexually normal" men. A man, like a woman, wants the close warmness, the cooing, screaming, and involuntary spasms of pleasure. Orgasms are just part of that whole picture :laughing:


----------



## LeelooDallas (Sep 15, 2009)

People aren't born good lovers and communication is key. Most guys like to be pleasing in bed and wouldn't mind being told- although shown would probably be more welcome :shocked: - what his lover wants.

to answer the OP, i'm over 30 and have had far too much good sex in my life to put up with bullshit in the sack :laughing:. _If_ we had been through me communicating that I wasn't satisfied and he didn't seem to make changes, then NO I wouldn't stay in that relationship.



> And what if the guy that was your perfect match thought you where the worst sexual experience he had?


I think sexual compatibility is also important in a relationship..I hope he'd tell me where the sex was taking a wrong turn and then we could take it from there. lack of experience in itself isn't a bad thing, but unwillingness to adapt definitely could be.



> Another thing (and this is something that most women won't admit) a guy needs to know how to kiss. If you kiss badly, the girl is likely to lose as much as 50-100% interest in you. It's not fair, but that's the way it goes.


 So true... a guy who's a consistently bad kisser wouldn't get a chance to show me how bad in bed he was.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

Does a guy get novelty points if he carries a large tool?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I wouldn't rely on it. Having the tool doesn't mean you know how to use it.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

snail said:


> I wouldn't rely on it. Having the tool doesn't mean you know how to use it.


True, but like most of the previous replies state that is something to be mentioned & improved upon. Then, yay!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

True. I guess it'd be more fun to train one from scratch than to get one who was already trained badly.


----------



## LeelooDallas (Sep 15, 2009)

addle1618 said:


> Does a guy get novelty points if he carries a large tool?


No...sometimes guys with huge tools tend to rely on that to be 99% of their technique, as if stuff just tastes better by virtue of using a bigger spoon.


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

addle1618 said:


> Does a guy get novelty points if he carries a large tool?


Too large is also no good. I'm 5'5 and slim (size 0/2). From experience, the first few times are often a shock (and not always in a good way). I do adapt along the way, but not in all cases. Some guys just don't know how to be gentle and it's like being hit senseless.

So I agree with the other ladies- size has little to do with being good in bed; knowing how to use it is (no matter the size).



Jennywocky said:


> Most stuff I think you can work on, yup... although I'm learning as I get older that some things change and some things just don't, and sometimes there's things you can't change about yourself and a particular relational coupling just will not work out.


I can't agree more. 




Jennywocky said:


> Once in a while or depending on context, it's okay to keep mum; but this pervasive stoic "suck it up" mentality where a partner never shares their needs might seem positive but I think it's mostly done out of fear, to avoid potentially losing the relationship. I think that it's better to lose a mediocre relationship early, though, rather than avoid laying out what you need to be happy and be able to give fully.


I wasn't able to see this when I was dumped via email. Over time, I've come to hold the same view.

I think the guy (a Leo with a huge ego) needed to be the dominant one. He was successful and took a lot of pride in taking me out on expensive dates. In return, he expected me to be pleased with everything and never complain. He was the "da man", I was to be his "little woman". 

He probably did the both of us a favour by leaving. I can't imagine the monumental clashes we'd have if we continued dating!



Mikbert said:


> Working on and becoming better at sex until you hear your girlfriend utter the phrase "oh god, you're the best I've ever had" is quite an ego-booster ;D
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, I would want my girlfriend to tell me what she wants, because all I want in bed is to please her, simple as that.


Good for you. As long as the man is willing to please, most woman are willing to overlook whatever he's done wrong in bed. As mentioned, a lot has to do with attitude and little to do with experience.



snail said:


> I guess it depends on HOW he is bad in bed. Like, if he sexually neglected me because he was not interested in me, placed negative value on my appearance, or forced me to have sex when I was emotionally distraught and incapable of feeling a deep connection, I would dump him. Any disrespect for my boundaries would not be tolerated. I couldn't go through that again. I have little tolerance for intentional sexual neglect or sexual abuse! But that should go without saying.
> 
> If it was just a matter of him not lasting very long, that would be fine. It actually makes oral sex less of an endurance test, and makes me feel validated. Likewise, penis size is irrelevant. I once had a boyfriend who could satisfy me with a penis no bigger than my thumb.
> 
> ...


Snail, there're so many great points in your post!

What I agree most is the need for respect in bed. A guy has to respect my boundaries. If he gets off on being rough and dominant without caring whether he's hurting me, it's over. So is forcing me to have sex when I'm sick or upset. Along with making me engage in fetishism I don't care for. It has to be what WE want, not what he enjoys. I feel this is actually the basis of any happy relationship. If he cannot show this is bed, I'd doubt he'd be able to do so in other aspects of our life together.

About PE, I'd like to add- I've realised that it's not so much the duration that disturbs me, but how the guy would roll over, fall asleep and forget all about me. It's like saying he's enjoyed himself, so sex is effectively over. I could accept PE - if he took care to pleasure me with his hands and mouth afterwards. Unfortunately, that hasn't been the case so far 



MannyP said:


> going well so far . . . see Rouge, letting the boys come in isn't so bad, is it? :laughing:


 
I expected some guys to lash out from getting their ego bruised. But I have to say most of you in this thread have shown a good amount of maturity and objectivity. Keep it up guys!


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

I definitely know what I would / wouldn’t put up with if I was dating...

-- If the guy’s inexperienced but open, enthusiastic and eager to please, then I would be more than happy to teach. Practice makes perfect!

-- If he’s bad but thinks he’s good, it would depend on the guy. I would see how much he’s willing to talk about things (especially from the past), and try to understand what’s going on, and go from there. Once again, if he’s open, enthusiastic and eager to please, then I’d see no reason to leave.

-- But if he’s abusively bad, won’t talk or change, or is into things I’m not willing to venture into with him, then buh-bye!


But as it is I'm not dating, I'm married.

-- Being married doesn't mean the sex is always awesome though. Sometimes bad sex just happens, even though you know that the person is right.

--I guess at those times I employ the 'talk about things, figure out what's going on, and go from there' method to get things back on track again.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

decided said:


> -- Being married doesn't mean the sex is always awesome though. Sometimes bad sex just happens, even though you know that the person is right.
> 
> --I guess at those times I employ the 'talk about things, figure out what's going on, and go from there' method to get things back on track again.


Guess that means Id better be in a relationship than go around having random sex. I guess Im old fashioned like that, that impressing girls with sexuals skills is so not me. I bet Id rather have a relationship first then have the sex, than have the sex to determine if there is grounds for a relationship. 

I guess in mbti terms most girls here want the SP's :laughing: Im a NT its all about mental power for me. So I value a mental connection higher than what the techiques of the body. But that might just be me.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Rouge said:


> Holly, I confess I still don't know how to tell a man he's bad in bed and needs to improve. Comments, no matter how mild, can be crushing to most men's ego.
> 
> Take for instance a guy who can't last longer than 2 minutes. Just what do you say to him?


 
How about thank you? Sorry, I just couldn't resist. -chuckles to self.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Rouge said:


> I expected some guys to lash out from getting their ego bruised. But I have to say most of you in this thread have shown a good amount of maturity and objectivity. Keep it up guys!


 
Pun intended?


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

Deagal, you know that wasn't what I meant :frustrating:


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

slowriot said:


> I guess in mbti terms most girls here want the SP's :laughing: Im a NT its all about mental power for me. So I value a mental connection higher than what the techiques of the body. But that might just be me.


I understand.

But I also think you're downplaying how good NTs are in bed, at least after they've found that mental connection.

Um, from what I've heard.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Rouge said:


> Ok ladies, I'm curious- can you be in a committed relationship with a guy who's bad in bed?
> 
> Like being self-centred, too rough, too quick etc...


I'm going to say yes. It's about more than just technique.
Not the self-centred bit though, bad technique is tolerable but not arrogance in bed when he's clearly bad at it.



slowriot said:


> Guess that means Id better be in a relationship than go around having random sex. I guess Im old fashioned like that, that impressing girls with sexuals skills is so not me. I bet Id rather have a relationship first then have the sex, than have the sex to determine if there is grounds for a relationship.
> 
> I guess in mbti terms most girls here want the SP's :laughing: Im a NT its all about mental power for me. So I value a mental connection higher than what the techiques of the body. But that might just be me.


Yes. roud: It's all about intelligence.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

thehigher said:


> For some reason I doubt you would be bad. Probably the NFness.


It's just a worry I have :blushed:



MannyP said:


> Most men would only find a woman to be "bad in bed" for one of these reasons:
> 
> 
> The woman isn't attractive (and most men wouldn't want to have sex with a woman they aren't attracted to in the first place, so you should rule this out, unless the guy is a complete sicko in which case you should RUN AWAY!).
> ...




This sort of puts my mind at rest...


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Slowriot, I haven't noticed the women on this site fawning over the SPs. Seems more are into NF/NT.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Slowriot, I haven't noticed the women on this site fawning over the SPs. Seems more are into NF/NT.


I was about to say that the girls here aren't a representative sample of the population as a whole (since there are a lot more N girls than S girls here), but slowriot did say "here" so I would agree with TreeBob.

Although I will say that Intuitives appeal to other Intuitives for reasons beyond the physical/sexual side of things.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

oh I love when my writing gets taken at face value :laughing:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

slowriot said:


> oh I love when my writing gets taken at face value :laughing:


That is what having Se is all about. If you had meant on a global scale then say so.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Rouge said:


> I wasn't able to see this when I was dumped via email. Over time, I've come to hold the same view.
> 
> I think the guy (a Leo with a huge ego) needed to be the dominant one. He was successful and took a lot of pride in taking me out on expensive dates. In return, he expected me to be pleased with everything and never complain. He was the "da man", I was to be his "little woman".
> 
> He probably did the both of us a favour by leaving. I can't imagine the monumental clashes we'd have if we continued dating!


yeah, it sucked in the middle... but in the end you are probably both a lot happier. 

(Ironically, sometimes people both change after the relationship because they have given themselves room to, and might end up being compatible later whereas they were not earlier. Life is weird. :tongue



slowriot said:


> Guess that means Id better be in a relationship than go around having random sex. I guess Im old fashioned like that, that impressing girls with sexuals skills is so not me. I bet Id rather have a relationship first then have the sex, than have the sex to determine if there is grounds for a relationship. I guess in mbti terms most girls here want the SP's :laughing: Im a NT its all about mental power for me. So I value a mental connection higher than what the techiques of the body. But that might just be me.


I don't really want SPs (unless they are sensitive and insightful), too much is on the surface for me, and they tend to not get ME and see me as engimatic (I think); I want an emotional and intellectual connection -- where we intuitively just understand each other and otherwise are capable of talking about anything and exploring things together and having fun and playing around with life. 

I did find though, especially in the last number of years, that I REAAAAAALLLY like physical sensation. it is like this whole new world I had just ignored earlier, and now I really get into touch, sensual or sexual. My whole body gets tingly and I feel very alive and just live in the moment, completely in tune with what is happening around me and to me... maybe that's a more natural SP approach, but I can see value in it now.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I wouldn't sleep with someone unless we already had a relationship built on communication, trust, mutual respect, etc. So that whatever issues arise, include sexual ones, the relationship is equipped to deal with them. I'm an idealist though, so...

I also have a feeling that if someone is selfish, it will come out in other ways, if you get to know them well enough beforehand.

And lastly, why not have a frank discussion before ever having sex? I can always pull out info rather quickly to determine someone's attitude on sex & see how it matches up with mine. Also, the way they give affection and kiss can say a lot.


----------



## Cynnamon Girl (Sep 18, 2009)

*Bad sex... what else could go bad???*

I would communicate the bad sex with my partner, and if he is not able to work with me to get it right then I would not stay in the relationship. I really enjoy sex and it does make a difference in the outcome of the relationship as a whole. I just feel that there are so many other opportunities with other great people. Why settle?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

TreeBob said:


> Slowriot, I haven't noticed the women on this site fawning over the SPs. Seems more are into NF/NT.


I was in a relationship with an ISFP once. I was almost in a relationship with an ESFP, but had to break off contact with him when I moved away to flee my abusive ex. The ISFP I had sex with was actually VERY good in bed, and the ESFP would have been. He was the best snuggler ever, and an amazing kisser. I'm not sure how anyone could possibly do better at physically expressing affection, unless someone just had more affection to express.

But sex isn't everything. Most of my relationships have been with iNtuitives, just because we had more in common. I've had either crushes or relationships within every temperament category except SJ. Even the absence of SJs is unintentional, although I have had some interesting, intelligent SJs want me. I just didn't feel like I could relate to them well enough to be what they needed. 

There was an ISTJ doctor who met me in the park when I lived in the city. I was there to accept charity, to eat at a vegan feeding that they had for the poor on certain days, because I was an art student with no money for food. He learned to look for me there, and made a habit of always being at the park during the hours when I was most likely to be there. I started talking to him. We disagreed about everything important. He still liked me. I just couldn't become attracted to him. He tried to buy my interest with bags of groceries and books on the topics he knew I found interesting, but despite his generosity, his proof of interest, and the fact that he really was a very nice guy, (not to be confused with the fake "nice guys") I need to be able to relate to a partner. I didn't feel anything. I'm not sure what he saw in me, with no emotional or intellectual connection at all. That's probably the closest I came to dating an SJ.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Rouge said:


> Holly, I confess I still don't know how to tell a man he's bad in bed and needs to improve. Comments, no matter how mild, can be crushing to most men's ego.
> 
> Take for instance a guy who can't last longer than 2 minutes. Just what do you say to him?


 Here's a solution: You get him to have his first cum, say by fellatio or by some other means. You then wait for im to reharden, and he should last longer the second time. The other option is to have him preplease you first so that you come more quickly.


----------



## LeelooDallas (Sep 15, 2009)

mortabunt said:


> Here's a solution: You get him to have his first cum, say by fellatio or by some other means. You then wait for im to reharden, and he should last longer the second time. The other option is to have him preplease you first so that you come more quickly.


 but eventually he needs to learn to not lose his shit in 5 minutes or less


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's another solution: Viva, viagra!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I like the fellatio option better.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

I love my INT's. <3


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

jochris said:


> I love my INT's. <3


Me too :happy:


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

jochris said:


> I love my INT's. <3





HollyGolightly said:


> Me too :happy:



I'm going to take that as a compliment, regardless if it was directed at me or not.



:tongue::wink:


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

INT's are the best. I seem to have had a thing for every male INTP I've meet irl, which is two so far. :blushed:
(Though the first one became an INTJ during the relationship. Haven't actually met another female INT.)


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Mikbert said:


> I'm going to take that as a compliment, regardless if it was directed at me or not.
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue::wink:


As if I was directing that at you..... :tongue:
:happy::blushed:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

alizée said:


> YouTube - 3. Lily Allen - Not Fair


Love that song. :laughing:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

jochris said:


> Love that song. :laughing:


the whole album is epic! *fuck you* is really classy! :O

this song makes you want to pick her up and heal her, you know xD


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

alizée said:


> the whole album is epic! *fuck you* is really classy! :O
> 
> this song makes you want to pick her up and heal her, you know xD


22 isn't bad too. :tongue:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

The way I see it is if he is a good guy and the relationship is good then it will be good with time.
From experience the guy I'm dating was pretty bad lol. 
But with a little help of tantra techniques, trail and error it's gotten really good. 
He's starting to feel confident and he is starting to develop his own style. 
I am an ENTJ... So I had to change it for the better. lolroud:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

It's not always the guy's fault. The girl could be doing us too hard.


----------



## asbreathingflows (Jul 19, 2009)

mortabunt said:


> It's not always the guy's fault. The girl could be doing us too hard.


Or doing nothing at all...

It's a two-way system people :tongue:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I imagine many guys are insecure enough without us saying "you'd better be good in bed on top of everything else, or we'll lose interest." that's just mean. 

The only times I would consider it a dealbreaker would be if it were connected to a larger problem, like being selfish or cruel. If those were issues, and if they were so bad that I didn't feel comfortable enough with the person to discuss it, I probably shouldn't be having sex with him in the first place. I believe that my level of physical intimacy in any romantic relationship should be directly related to the level of psychological intimacy, where sex would just be something I could use to express love and trust. Even then, I wouldn't mind psychological intimacy without sex, and, with my creative mind, should find plenty of other ways to express it if my partner just wasn't very sexual.


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

I only was in a serious relationship, and that's the current relationship:tongue:I only had sex in this relationship, and I'm so happy with it:laughing:Cannot compare, but I like it. Don't know what's bad sex or good sex, I love the sex I have with my bfroud:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Awww!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

